# Has anyone installed S3 Intercooler yet?



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone done the S3 Intercooler install yet? I asked on ECS they said I had to lengthen hoses, and that they don't list CC as a correct fitment because of this.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone out there has to have installed this on a CC. 

With the intercooler being thicker, I have a hard time understanding why the hoses would be too short. I know you can cut part of the stock hose, but I also saw somewhere in the forums where the guy cuts off the metal part of the hose instead of just hacking the hose itself. Anyone know if not cutting the hose and just yanking off that metal piece would make the hose the correct length?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

There are a few on here who has that intercooler. Give them awhile to answer your questions, but in a nutshell Yes it will work.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Subscribed. It is hot in Texas this summer and I am seriously considering this upgrade. 

What would you think the time for a pro mechanic to install would be? 2--3 hours?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Hit up snobrdrdn he can answer these questions.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

I have it in my 2012 R-Line w/KO4 & meth. Perfect fit. We just used to stock hoses. I believe we might have trimmed the hoses a bit. Nothing drastic.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

dcbc said:


> Subscribed. It is hot in Texas this summer and I am seriously considering this upgrade.
> 
> What would you think the time for a pro mechanic to install would be? 2--3 hours?


 
We did it in about an hour, hour in a half.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

ptfern said:


> We did it in about an hour, hour in a half.


 So did you do the OEM S3 FMIC for $290 ish?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

If its $290 that's a dam good price opcorn:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

R0bL0gic said:


> So did you do the OEM S3 FMIC for $290 ish?


 
Yeah, it cost about that for just the intercooler.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ptfern said:


> Yeah, it cost about that for just the intercooler.


 So what else is needed, and how much is it for everything needed for the swap?? TIA


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> So what else is needed, and how much is it for everything needed for the swap?? TIA


 
$290 for the S3 intercooler. Used stock hoses. Labor depends on the shop you bring it to. I did also install the AWE "pancake pipe" and BSH throttle body pipe since we were already in the area so to speak, and going to instal the dual nozzle meth kit. But these are extras that you don't technically need. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Would this ic do any good with just a apr stage 1 and 2 intake and a cat back exhaust? 
I will be doing a chip in the future just not sure which one to go with. :wave:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I have heard two common comments. Both contradicting, surrounding the hose length. 

Do I need the AWE TOP to install the S3 intercooler? 
Can I just use stock hoses with no TOP to install the S3 intercooler? 

Anyone know why everyone keeps saying that you need to extend the hose on the TOP side?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I emailed Chris this info, but I'll share it with everyone... 

Parts you need: (if not buying a kit) 
The intercooler 
(9) M6 x 1.0 x 16mm bolts. 
A couple 2.5" hose clamps (if you plan to cut your stock hoses) 

OPTIONS: 
1. If you're just buying ONLY the intercooler for ~$300 (whatever it costs).... 

On the S3 intercooler, it has metal inlets and doesn't use the factory (clip in) hose connections. Soooo....you have to cut the factory connection off the stock hoses and then slide it onto the S3 intercooler and clamp it down. 
That's the cheapest solution. 

Read here on how to cut the hoses: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Installed-and-Logged!&p=69487956&viewfull=1 

How it will look: 


















2. Buy the AWE Tuning kit with the S3 intercooler and the OEM hoses for $520: 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gti-20t/s3-fmic.html 

3. Buy the intercooler for ~$300 & then the AWE tuning S3 hoses for $240: 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gti-20t/awe-s3-fmic-hosekit.html 

4. Buy the intercooler for ~$300 *with* the Turbo Outlet Pipe & the hoses for $410: 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gti-20t/awe-s3-fmic-hosekit.html


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks as always Dan. 

I will be ordering this ASAP. Since I don;t see much in terms of CC install I can post a DIY if anybody is interested. Probably won;t be doing this until at least next weekend though. 

Also I asked Dan, but is anyone aware of a guide on how to remove CC front bumper and other items required for the intercooler install. 

I found a few write ups about the hose and bolt on procedure, but not how to get the bumper and everything off to do that work.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Thanks as always Dan.
> 
> I will be ordering this ASAP. Since I don;t see much in terms of CC install I can post a DIY if anybody is interested. Probably won;t be doing this until at least next weekend though.
> 
> ...


 I would be greatly interested in a write up including the removal of the front bumper. Then hopefully it could be adding to the DIY section of this forum :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

VdubXXIV said:


> I would be greatly interested in a write up including the removal of the front bumper. Then hopefully it could be adding to the DIY section of this forum :thumbup:


 I would be happy to do so. Plus I am sure I will have Dan helping me from 1,500 miles away as usual so things will go flawlessly as before.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> I would be happy to do so. Plus I am sure I will have Dan helping me from 1,500 miles away as usual so things will go flawlessly as before.


 LOL 

Well I wish I knew how to take the bumper off, but I don't. 

I'm sure someone on here has to have done it though. And I'm 99% sure it's just clipped on anyways. 
Start by removing the grille (torx screws and pull off). 
Then remove the belly pan (torx screws) 
Undo the fender liner screws (torx screws) 

And then start pulling on the fender edge, I guess.....


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VdubXXIV said:


> I would be greatly interested in a write up including the removal of the front bumper. Then hopefully it could be adding to the DIY section of this forum :thumbup:


 Pics!











Clips for the painted piece (don't forget underpan that is held in place with torx):




































Remove the 4 silver bolts under the headlight to release the bumper, but make sure you have it all supported as illustrated in the last two pics:





























When the bumper comes off, so does the support for the radiator, IC and AC radiator.

Sorry, I was going to do a full write-up, but I never did.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice, mine will be here on Monday!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I am getting mine delivered this week. Can't wait to get it in. Also adding AWE TOP at same time. I can try to make a step by step if anyone is still interested, but it looks like based on this thread majority of the process is covered.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

S WORD said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I am getting mine delivered this week. Can't wait to get it in. Also adding AWE TOP at same time. I can try to make a step by step if anyone is still interested, but it looks like based on this thread majority of the process is covered.


 No problem! Its a fun install :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Remove the 4 silver bolts under the headlight to release the *bumper*
> &
> When the *bumper* comes off, so does the support for the radiator, IC and AC radiator.


 When you say bumper....I think you mean "core support" 

So no one gets confused. 

The bumper cover has to come off first, and _then_ the core support, to get to the intercooler :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> The bumper cover has to come off first, and _then_ the core support, to get to the intercooler :thumbup:


 ^This.

First you have to remove the painted plastic bumper cover, then you remove what I consider to be the bumper. Its one piece that protects and supports and it has a foam covering over metal (which does not get removed).


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am pretty sure I will better understand once I get in there. I know there is a core support that needs to be removed. Maybe I will make a guide for anyone else outlining the items removed from where in what order. I am sure other than bumper it is similar to GTI and so maybe this won;t be required. Hopefully I get time on sat or sun to do this. Any other strange things once you get in there? 

jspirate did you need to do anything with the hoses other than cut the metal piece off, I keep hearing and reading that you need to extend the hose, but I think that is crap or because instead of cutting the metal end off someone probably cut the actual hose making it too short and then the legend of the issue live on in vortex.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

S WORD said:


> jspirate did you need to do anything with the hoses other than cut the metal piece off, I keep hearing and reading that you need to extend the hose, but I think that is crap or because instead of cutting the metal end off someone probably cut the actual hose making it too short and then the legend of the issue live on in vortex.


 I have the APR IC and APR states that one of the hoses is not long enough, but I did not have any problems making it work without cutting. The APR hoses were pretty much plug-n-play. So, I can not comment on the S3.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ugh mine is somewhere but at my house! 

Delivery exception PHOENIX, AZ Delivery delayed, scheduled for next business day


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

As a former phoenix resident, what the hell in phoenix could cause a delay like that? Sorry to hear. Mine should be in tomorrow. I try not to watch the deliveries because what happened to you always happens to me when i watch them. I had a timely package needed that was a a derailed train once. I guess ish happens, good luck. Who is doing your install? I am not sure goodspeed was around when i was there. Or maybe it had another name. I lived near Dynocomp so they worked on my mazda and I had friends with their own little shops and a few worked for EVOMS. I don't hear much from EVOMS anymore. 

I ordered the TOP a little later so that won;t be in until like Thursday. Will be doing the install either Sat or Sun morning.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

jspirate said:


> I have the APR IC and APR states that one of the hoses is not long enough, but I did not have any problems making it work without cutting. The APR hoses were pretty much plug-n-play. So, I can not comment on the S3.


 Sorry to post again. it looks like the dimension of the hose in length are not much different. APR just looks to have a larger diameter. I did not opt for the hose kit with the S3 intercooler from AWE because the price is equal to two intercoolers. It boggles my mind to think that the hoses are $300. I'd buy them at a lower price.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Intercooler arrived in a very large box yesterday, good thing I have a Honda Pilot too because that box would not fit in the CC with the baby seat in. 

TOP is being delivered as we speak. Need to go get the required hardware from Home Depot later today. Install should be on Saturday.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

S WORD said:


> As a former phoenix resident, what the hell in phoenix could cause a delay like that? Sorry to hear. Mine should be in tomorrow. I try not to watch the deliveries because what happened to you always happens to me when i watch them. I had a timely package needed that was a a derailed train once. I guess ish happens, good luck. Who is doing your install? I am not sure goodspeed was around when i was there. Or maybe it had another name. I lived near Dynocomp so they worked on my mazda and I had friends with their own little shops and a few worked for EVOMS. I don't hear much from EVOMS anymore.
> 
> I ordered the TOP a little later so that won;t be in until like Thursday. Will be doing the install either Sat or Sun morning.


 I ended up getting it on Tuesday, was packaged like you mentioned. I have a guy from exklusiv that will do the install for me. Evoms is still around and have spent a lot of time with their evt packages for Porsche but are working to get back into the VW scene. 

Goodspeed is just around the corner from Dynocomp


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> I ended up getting it on Tuesday, was packaged like you mentioned. I have a guy from exklusiv that will do the install for me. Evoms is still around and have spent a lot of time with their evt packages for Porsche but are working to get back into the VW scene.
> 
> Goodspeed is just around the corner from Dynocomp


 Exklusiv is Derek right. If I am thinking of the same person I think he started his shop right when i was leaving AZ. If it is the same person he did help me reinstall my stock suspension after some issues i had with a citrus fruit law and V W. But at that time we did the work in his drive way. I think he was also dating a girl that I went to school with. Small world. He always had good prices on labor and i never had an issue.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Exklusiv is Derek right. If I am thinking of the same person I think he started his shop right when i was leaving AZ. If it is the same person he did help me reinstall my stock suspension after some issues i had with a citrus fruit law and V W. But at that time we did the work in his drive way. I think he was also dating a girl that I went to school with. Small world. He always had good prices on labor and i never had an issue.


 Yep, that's Derek. That is a small world, I haven't worked with him yet but I heard he is a standup guy.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

It just got hot here in LA. Its been over 100 recently where i live. I am starting to feel the car lag more. I got on freeway and car had no balls this morning. I am glad I got this to install this weekend. Can't wait to see the difference. 

Good luck with everything let me know how you perform out in the 110 degree heat.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

S WORD said:


> It just got hot here in LA. Its been over 100 recently where i live. I am starting to feel the car lag more. I got on freeway and car had no balls this morning. I am glad I got this to install this weekend. Can't wait to see the difference.
> 
> Good luck with everything let me know how you perform out in the 110 degree heat.


 Unfortunately there is a point where even the biggest IC can't help. I've had heat soak at 95°, but there are variables that can move this number around and there are other variables that confuse the issue. For example, even humidity has an affect. Maybe not so much on the IC, but on the turbo's ability to compress the air. Usually, we have higher humidity as the temps rise (depends on location of country). As for heat loading the IC... what about heat from the AC radiator? A number of small factors can add up and make the turbo/software under-perform during the hotter seasons.

Anyway, its a must to upgrade the IC even if the bigger one has limitations :thumbup:

Its funny how the k04 reacts in the winter. My conti DWs suck in the cold and that coupled with a really cold, low humidity high pressure system makes the turbo spool like releasing the rubber band on one of those balsa wood airplanes. Its so instantaneous that the cold pavement and the DWs just don't get along. The torq comes on more like an on/off button.

Sorry... I am digressing, but I guess I wanted to recognize my joy in this varying performance of a turbo as it relates to the seasons/weather. Its fun, and I can't imagine not have a turbo to play with!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing it is good info to think about. Maybe it is not full on heatsoak I am running into. Just noticed that it really feels like my car got the wind kicked out of it. Now I mainly noticed this on the low end and once at speed I don;t seem to have much issue. 

I am still like this better than when i went to Wuste a few years back and leaving vegas going up hill in my fsi A3, i was getting fuel cuts like crazy. That was a kick in the balls feeling for sure. Currently LA is no where near that hot but if i can prevent running into that ever again i will do what it takes.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Keep this thread updated with how it goes!! :thumbup: 

And like I said, just cut the hoses like this & you should be golden! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Installed-and-Logged!&p=69487956&viewfull=1 


If you're hesitant to cut them...just eyeball it at first to make sure it'll all work first. If it looks okay, THEN cut them. 
But tons of guys have done it that way, with no issues


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

So I have finished the install. Definitely would be faster with two people sadly it took me quite a few hours because although there are pictures you kinda have to figure it out as you go. Definitely could do it faster next time. I also did not take pictures. It took me long enough to install and I made a few minor mistakes. I also installed the TOP. One thing for sure the stock hoses work fine when trimmed based on the link that snobrdrdan posted above. Now for the performance it is hard to say because it is 100 degrees out. But there is a quicker spool likely due to TOP. Haven't had a chance to get and full throttle runs in but the car is pulling a little better. When I get time to do a proper test drive I will give more feedback. Sorry to those waiting on a picture DIY but I could definitely write the site's and give you things to look out for during the install. . Thanks to all that posted info here to help. I encourage others to try this if they have proper tools and potential assistant it isn't really that bad. Anyone wanting DIY let me know what questions you have.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Impatiently waiting to have mine installed!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> So I have finished the install. Definitely would be faster with two people sadly it took me quite a few hours because although there are pictures you kinda have to figure it out as you go. Definitely could do it faster next time. I also did not take pictures. It took me long enough to install and I made a few minor mistakes. I also installed the TOP. One thing for sure the stock hoses work fine when trimmed based on the link that snobrdrdan posted above. Now for the performance it is hard to say because it is 100 degrees out. But there is a quicker spool likely due to TOP. Haven't had a chance to get and full throttle runs in but the car is pulling a little better. When I get time to do a proper test drive I will give more feedback. Sorry to those waiting on a picture DIY but I could definitely write the site's and give you things to look out for during the install. . Thanks to all that posted info here to help. I encourage others to try this if they have proper tools and potential assistant it isn't really that bad. Anyone wanting DIY let me know what questions you have.


 Good to hear man!! :thumbup: 

Break anything? lol 

How (hard) was the bumper removal?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not break anything  that important. Ok it was a stupid clip on something that I did not need to remove. Basically my biggest mistake was undoing too many things. I removed alot of bolts and screws that were not required.

Grill was the worst part by far. I removed the screws but at the bottom of the grill there are two larger black clips. These would not come out and i nearly gave up at this stage.

The bumper is pretty easy. Make sure you undo all the screws. There are like 4-5 in the fender well alone. Also you will likely need to pull the finder liner back to find the final screw holding the bumper to the actual fender. I can see it on my car because my fender liner was trimmed do to MOAR LOW, it's about an inch in from the fender liner. The "trick" to the bumper lies under the fender liner. There are two pieces that overlap. The bumper and i think the other piece is the body. This overlap is not a clip of anything but without the overlap undone you will not be able to remove the bumper. Undo the overlap and basically pull out of the bumper. Watch for any stuck clips and undo them. I did not mess up my paint and I did this whole part alone. Watch for wire housing to unclip and then set on the side.

The metal (black) bumper was easy to undo, just remove all the screws holding it on.

The main support piece was pretty intense to remove. I couldn;t figure out how to undo the line running to the hood latch system so I just had to set this piece on its side right next to my car.

The headlights are pretty easy.

The intercooler is held to the rest of the pieces with a few screws. I got unscrew happy and unscrewed the fan housing from the rest of the stuff. Don;t do this because these screws are a PITA to access and it really is not needed. Install is pretty easy. Doing this alone was rough because you have to align a few holes which is not easy to do while lifting things and screwing things, but it is doable. Would be easy with help. Putting everything on took time. I would say putting it back on is harder than removing. Make sure you keep good track of all the bolts.

The hoses cut easy. Use a hack saw, cut through the top piece of metal (outter sleeve). Don;t cut the hose. The metal cuts easily so I could see someone hit the hose when trying to cut the metal. Remove the cut outer sleeve with pliars. Once outer sleeve removed the inner sleeve can be pulled out with your fingers or the pliars.

STOCK HOSES FIT FINE AS LONG AS YOU DON'T CUT OFF ANY OF THE HOSE. There is no issue with stock hoses when the metal is trimmed off carefully/correctly. There are myths out there saying otherwise, those are wrong.

Installing the TOP was hard. The metal clip thing used to snap together the hoses on the turbo side was very hard to put in. It is in an unreachable spot and took me forever to get in. After that the TOP with a switch of hardward from the stock TOP was easy to bolt on.

In the end I pretty much did this with no step by step other than the help and pictures from this thread. I learned afterward that APR has a pretty detailed IC install instruction set. I am not the most mechanically inclined and I did this alone, but I suggest anyone wanting to do this install to follow APR install guide and have someone to help.

The driving impression. 

First thing is the near immediate power from the turbo. I believe that is due to the TOP. This makes a big  when I feel the low down torque that early. It makes the car feel more like a NA car than a turbo car. Not perfect but nearer. Then for the highspeed runs the IC definately helps pull up top. There was no high RPM power decline and i felt the car easily pull up in high RPM. That was in 100 degree heat too.

Overall, install is not too bad. I can help anyone with the bumper questions. I suggest you follow APR install guide other than that. As i am sure it would have helped me. Also get a friend to help, you can do it alone but you can do it faster with two.

Thanks to all who posted to help. :beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:
Not a bad modification for the $$$. I am very impressed with the change to the car.

Next, back to detailing the car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Good info there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

